

Google Research buzz: Suggesting Friends Using the Implicit Social Graph - helwr
http://www.google.com/buzz/goog.research.buzz/Uai5jYgmtiq/Suggesting-Friends-Using-the-Implicit-Social-Graph

======
shalmanese
Ugh, this is exactly why Google is and will continue to fail at social. Our
social groupings are intrinsically not algorithmically based. They contain a
much richer depth of nuance and ambiguity.

It reminds me of when Facebook released the "people you should friend
feature". Roughly 80% of that list were people I was carefully avoiding
friending. Sure enough, a few weeks after the feature had launched, I started
receiving a ton of unwanted friend requests since I had started to pop up in
their "people you should friend" box.

